# How to stop her from digging



## uoser (Sep 21, 2009)

Just moved into a new house and Lexi has already dug 6-9 massive holes. The landlords aren't too pleased and I was wondering how to get her to stop digging.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Keep her in the house.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Is she an inside/outside dog? My shepherd dug holes when we first got him until we starting letting him come in the house so he is half and half now and has not dug a hole since. If she is trying to get cool then get a kiddie pool for her. I have also used cayenne pepper sprinkled in a hole too if the dog smells the ground before it digs. You need to find out why she is digging and go from there. I had a dalmatian that tore up our yard digging so I have some experience with this.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

my dogs dig holes to no end! i cant leave them outside for more then 10 min. i tried some no dig stuff, don't waste your money it doesn't work.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> Keep her in the house.


Truthfully, I always love an answer that gives an immediate 100% solution, and that one does.

If she's in the yard, you are in the yard so you can TEACH her to not dig. If you go in the house, so does your dog.

If you leave a bored pup alone in the yard, you are TEACHING her alot of bad behaviors. Digging. Barking uncontrollably. Escaping?


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Put a little of the dogs poo in the hole and cover it up. That will stop them there in that hole and then training.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Put a little of the dogs poo in the hole and cover it up. That will stop them there in that hole and then training.


I've always heard this will work but never tried it myself ...


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Put a little of the dogs poo in the hole and cover it up. That will stop them there in that hole and then training.


Yep it works. Our terrier didn't dig there again. She dug a new hole right next to it! Lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with the keep her in the house idea. 100% solution. If you cant be outside to supervise, the dog isnt outside either. You let them out only long enough to do their business and then bring them back in. my dogs get a maximum of 5 minutes to do their business before they're called back in. (we're also supposed to NEVER have them in the yard unsupervised to begin with anyway. Sorry once potty trained, i'm not standing outside in my PJs dead of winter freezing MY butt off waiting for them to pee and poo!). FYI the poop in the hole thing, doesnt always work. Some dogs will dig right on through it.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep when Max was younger he tried digging. He was bored and was only out for maybe 5 min. Gotta watch them.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

In puppy class they suggested having a designated digging area- get a sandbox or just a pile of sand or loose dirt and allow him to dig there and no where else.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> In puppy class they suggested having a designated digging area- get a sandbox or just a pile of sand or loose dirt and allow him to dig there and no where else.


Only problem there is all the neighborhood cats think it's a litterbox.

I really despise cats.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna digs too. I was down at our house that sits on 9 acres of orange groves and I always let the two dogs out back on a LONG (60foot) lead so that they can sniff around and move around a bit. And I'll walk in and out, make coffee, grab a bite to eat, etc etc etc. And she'll be fine when I'm standing outside, she'll play with Sobacca or be sniffing around or chewing on a stick or something....but as soon as I walk in the house she'll be heading over to her digging "spot" ---she always seems to dig in the exact same spot when we're there. And she's a very fast digger!



Dennq said:


> Put a little of the dogs poo in the hole and cover it up. That will stop them there in that hole and then training.


That would NEVER work with Minna -- she could care less about stepping in poop that's in her way in the yard. Although she did step in some a few weeks ago (apparently I was slacking on keeping the front yard clean :blush. And she wasn't too happy about having poop on her paw, so maybe it would work.


----------

